# Red Bellied



## deathrail (Jun 9, 2009)

Just curious direct accordingly if i am asking again however I've been reading that red bellies are often ready to bread around sizes of 5" and the average grow rate is 1" a month, but is there an age? In the right conditions to me sounds as if it is pretty much stating that in 5 months a male and a female and you could bread?

If i were to get some pictures up tomorrow is it possible someone could point out characteristics on my two 3" p's for male/female with out them being dark? I feel when looking at the two that one is thicker thn the other and a little more aggressive, taking more leadership ect..

Thanks


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Just because they are at the 5" range doesnt make them sexually ready. Most of the people here that have breeders I believe have had them for at least a year first. They will definitely not have their spots any more. Spots means that they are still juveniles. There is no for sure way to sex them either. Though some people have ways. Nothing is for sure though. If there are ready to breed, they will get really dark. Hope this helps man.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah it's hard to tell but mature males tend to have darker coloration than females who have a more yellowish hue to them but the difference is next to impossible to tell to a novice. if you have a number of p's you'll also be able to tell cause when they pair off they will select a territory and scare all the other fish away from it. also for the sake of writing more about it i posted this from waterwolves website since pfury info on it has a 404 error and i've posted on this topic a bunch before and frankly tired of people not using the search so here it is









Spawning: The male will begin shifting gravel around, building a nest, while the female watches. When he is done, he will urge her toward the nesting site, and she will help him to put the final touches on it. When ready to spawn, they will circle each other, then begin swimming side by side. Heads pointing toward the substrate, they begin to release eggs and sperm, sometimes nipping and slapping at each other with their tails. The process is repeated numerous times until all eggs have been released, something that can take hours. Afterward the male usually guards the eggs, fiercely protecting them from tankmates who get too close. It is not neccessary to remove the female.










Oh and







to PFURY


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

deathrail said:


> Just curious direct accordingly if i am asking again however I've been reading that red bellies are often ready to bread around sizes of 5"* thats the very min, but 6" is more accepted* and the average grow rate is 1" a month,* Thats only like the filrst month- regardless they sould be sexually mature at a year to a year and a half from fry when they area about 6" * but is there an age? In the right conditions to me sounds as if it is pretty much stating that in 5 months a male and a female and you could bread? * 5 months is much to small assuming sicne their birth. Like said its generally acepted that they could potentially breed at 6" and a year of age, but thats not set in stone.*
> 
> If i were to get some pictures up tomorrow is it possible someone could point out characteristics on my two 3" p's for male/female with out them being dark?* There are no charachteristics. So you have a 50% chance you have a male and female and an even smaller chance they will breed* I feel when looking at the two that one is thicker thn the other and a little more aggressive, taking more leadership * that doesnt say anything about their sex.*ect..
> 
> Thanks


----------

